# Website



## besnnik (16. Dez 2008)

Mich hat jemand vor ein paar Tagen gefragt :
 "Wo wird eine WebSite die als Javacode kriert wurde hochgeladen ? 
  Im Server oder Client Side  ?"
Ich weiss es nicht ,glaube aber im Server Side. 
Jedoch kan ich die antwort nicht so richtig erklaeren .
Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kan und mir eine antwort gibt, mit der ich 
auch erklaeren  kan warum es Server oder Client Side ist .

*Schoene Gruesse  und danke  im vorraus*


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Dez 2008)

client side is der browser und server side der webserver der die webseiten generiert und verteilt. was sollst du da jetzt genau erklären?


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2008)

Was ist für dich eine "Website die als Java-Code kreiiert wurde"? Beziehst du dich auf Applets (client) oder J2EE (server)?


----------



## HoaX (17. Dez 2008)

egal was, hochgeladen wird die auf den server, ansonsten müsste dir ja erstmal jeder interessierte benutzer ne mail schrieben dass du ihm das ding auf seinen pc (client side) laden sollst...

wo es ausgeführt wird ist wieder ne andere frage.


----------



## besnnik (17. Dez 2008)

Ja genau das wollte ich wissen. Wo wird es den ausgefuehrt ?!
 Danke nochmals fuer eure antworten


----------



## Campino (17. Dez 2008)

Applets werden auf dem Client ausgeführt, Servlets auf dem Server. 

(Aber was was ist, weißt du schon, oder?)


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2008)

Danke viel mals, ich habe erst vor kurzem mit java angefangen aber den unterschied zwischen Client und Server meine ich zu wissen. 
 Vielen vielen dank nochmals


----------

